# Unknown Aleph pill driver



## Genna (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello all, after a while I forget the specs from this driver. It's on a Aleph pill with XP-G (I suppose) and it's from Arcmania/Mike Jordan.
I need the Amperage/Volt and if possible to reset/programming the firmware. It's a 3 stage driver, but now in every stage after a few seconds it's start with ramping.








Thanks for looking and help!
Genna


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 23, 2016)

I had a driver do that, and it was in a rest sequence, and since I kept shutting it off to try and figure out what the problem was, it kept in that mode until I finally just turned it on, and let it go through the ramp sequence to reset itself, then after it was done, it was back to normal.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 23, 2016)

Most likely calibrating ....


----------



## Ladd (Mar 23, 2016)

It would be interesting to see the other side of the pcb. Wonder whutizzit


----------



## Genna (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks, but re-calibrating don't work or don't have this funktion. After ramping to high the light go off and restart with ramping.


----------

